# Aide icloud iphone 6s plus



## ImanShumpman (22 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour !
Je sollicite une aide pour connecter mon compte icloud sur mon iphone. Premièrement impossible de connecter mon compte apple depuis les reglages je suis obliger d’aller dans l’app store afin d’y connecter mon compte . Impossible lorsque j’essaye je recois echec de la vérification “la connection au serveur a échoué ” mais dans l app store j arrive a connecter mon compte apple sans probleme . Deuxièmement apres avoir connecter mon compte lorsque je rentre dans reglages j’accède a mon compte dans la fonction icloud il y a marque non alors que j ai creer un compte icloud sur icloud.com et je l’ai bien activer mais lorsque j’essaye de me connecter je recois echec de la vérification la connection au serveur a echoue j ai besoin d’aide svp . J’ai plutot une bonne connection en 4G ou en wifi une aide serait vraiment la bienvenue


----------

